
Microsoft U-turn on 'nasty trick' pop-up - cryptoz
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-36376962
======
glenndebacker
_' The pop-up design had been described as a "nasty trick".'_

This is also sometimes called a dark pattern
[http://darkpatterns.org/what_is_a_dark_pattern/](http://darkpatterns.org/what_is_a_dark_pattern/)

